# Possible temporary assignment in SE Ontario



## Northforker (Oct 11, 2004)

I might be in the Port Elgin area for a 6 month work assignment, are their deer hunting opportunities for NR's, any other hunting?

I'll bet their are some sweet indoor ranges in the great white north?


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Northfolker, that would be South Western Ontario. There are plenty of deer hunting opportunities for Non-Residents. You won't find any "Pay as you go" either. Just get permission and get to it. Free!! Landowners like a gift or some meat though. I believe that NR deer tags are $250.00 but I am not sure. 

You are probably going to be dissappointed with the indoor range situation. Not a lot in Ontario. I will check out Port Elgin area for you.

Chris


----------



## Northforker (Oct 11, 2004)

Chris,
I've recieved revised information, not Port Elgin, but Port Alma south of Chatham on Lake Erie. A gift or meat for the farmer is great!! I would hate to miss deer season entirely, No indoor ranges?? How about Kitchener or London?


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Kitchener's got one of the biggest shops in Canada in the Bowshop (well it's Waterloo, but they're practically indistinguishable). Only problem with that shop is that this annoying teacher shoots in there a bunch... Don't remember his name... It was something like "Preacher"


----------



## CaptainT (Aug 14, 2005)

Yeah that "Preacher" guy can be annoying :wink:

The Archers Nook has an indoor range in London. www.archersnook.com


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Preacher....Priester.... same difference. I happen to be a grand wizzard at "*Our Lady of Superior Firepower and Whiskey Emphorium*" :uzi: Church. I told him about "The Nook" and "The Bow Shop" I an officially informing him to stay away from the Captain and the Hoodster... if their lips are moving they are telling "untruths" :lalala:..... trouble forsure 

Bow Shop on my signature


----------



## Northforker (Oct 11, 2004)

Thanks guys,

We may be slingin' some arra's together this winter.:tongue:


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

I don't know I think that whining and being annoying is a pre requirement to be a teacher and archer AND we have two of the finest to shoot with


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Whining is on the application for to teachers college actually!  No wonder they accepted me!


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

You'll find lots of deer out that way, if you can get permission. If you can knock on enough doors, you should find a couple farms. Hit up anyone and everyone at the shop you will be relocated at. Everyone potentially has a cousin, inlaw, uncle etc. that might farm. Meat can work for landowners, but alcohol works better and $$$ works even better. Good luck. There have been alot of deer taken the last few years that would make Illinois hunters jealous.


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

*Northforker*

There are three indoor ranges within 35 min of Port Alma. There are a couple shops as well. If you are really stuck for a huntin spot PM and I can set you up with a couple of spots. They are probally 1 hour from Port Alma. They only thing I ask is not to tell Cath8r :zip:


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Cath8r is probably pretty friendly when he finds someone in one of his stands Just a little fella anyway. Oh ya he will be busy with the new baby by that time of the year so he won't be using the stands:wink::wink:


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Woah woah woah....

Stop the bus here folks. 

Sarah said I could hunt all I wanted this year. Thats why the government gives her a year off, So I can go hunting.  Why doesn't she just give me a year off and she just can go back to work? If she REALLY loves me thats what she would do.....

Matty, I've been bugging you for some time now to hook me up with a farm or two up that way. I'll even set a stand for you and the Illinois fella if you can turn me on to some of those monster bucks up that way. You just have to rig up a camo bow. Just like a 3Der.


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

cath8r said:


> Matty, I've been bugging you for some time now to hook me up with a farm or two up that way. I'll even set a stand for you and the Illinois fella if you can turn me on to some of those monster bucks up that way. You just have to rig up a camo bow. Just like a 3Der.


Those Monster bucks are closely guarded and you better start the bidding to get a spot for one of those.

My S4 is ready for hunting. Camelion goes with everything


----------



## Northforker (Oct 11, 2004)

Alright guys,

It's OFFICIAL.

I am migrating to the great white north for at least 6 months, be there in about a month.

I'm bringin' treestands!:tongue:

Oh yeah, and some REALLY warm clothes.

Look forward to meetin' Y'all.:cocktail:


----------



## CaptainT (Aug 14, 2005)

Bring some not REALLY warm clothes to. We're expecting 32 Degrees (89f) today. That's before humidity. :wink:


----------



## Northforker (Oct 11, 2004)

CaptainT said:


> Bring some not REALLY warm clothes to. We're expecting 32 Degrees (89f) today. That's before humidity. :wink:


WOW.

That reminds me,

Do you know what Kentuckians call the sweat they generate on a hot date with their cousins?

.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Relative humidity.:wink:


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Ya it is krazy hot here right now. Good idea on bringing some treestands. Maybe some of us can get a transfer to Illonois for the fall  
Here is a pic of a deer that I got to drag out last year.... there aren't a lot like this guy.

The smaller one is one of mine.


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

That's a beast Chris! Yours is pretty nice too


----------



## Northforker (Oct 11, 2004)

Great deer!

I don't have any big buck pictures from last year, my place is all river bottoms and was flooded most of the fall last year due to it being the wettest fall in years in Illinois.

But, here are some trail cam pics from my farm, these guys should still be there.


----------



## Northforker (Oct 11, 2004)

another


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

*Hold the phone*

I think that we have all made a terrible mistake. I was looking at the hunting regulations tonight (as my son is taking the Hunter Education Course) and it appears that there isn't a open season for Non-resident hunters in southern Ontario. Please check the regulations and with a Ministry Of Natural Resouces office to be totally sure.

http://www.mnr.gov.on.ca/MNR/pubs/pubmenu.html#hunting

Sorry if we unintentionally misguided you.


----------



## Northforker (Oct 11, 2004)

araz2114 said:


> I think that we have all made a terrible mistake. I was looking at the hunting regulations tonight (as my son is taking the Hunter Education Course) and it appears that there isn't a open season for Non-resident hunters in southern Ontario. Please check the regulations and with a Ministry Of Natural Resouces office to be totally sure.
> 
> http://www.mnr.gov.on.ca/MNR/pubs/pubmenu.html#hunting
> 
> Sorry if we unintentionally misguided you.


araz,

I came to the same conclusion, unfortunately you are correct. I guess my archery activities will be limited to sitting y'all down on the pine.:wink: BTW, I am "in country" now. Working out of the motel in Chatham. When I get organized, I'll bring the bows up and we can kill some spots and foam anyway.:tongue:

I am heading to Newfoundland on the 28th of September for Woodland Caribou. They do sell NR tags there.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Sitt'n us on the pine.... that is hockey lingo.... but if you are going to try then just show up and bring your "A" game.... we will 

Check out a local archery shop and get an Ontario Association of Archers "Tournament Directory" It has all the shoots in it.


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

Northforker said:


> araz,
> 
> I came to the same conclusion, unfortunately you are correct. I guess my archery activities will be limited to sitting y'all down on the pine.:wink: BTW, I am "in country" now. Working out of the motel in Chatham. When I get organized, I'll bring the bows up and we can kill some spots and foam anyway.:tongue:
> 
> I am heading to Newfoundland on the 28th of September for Woodland Caribou. They do sell NR tags there.


Shoot me PM some time that you want to go shooting I live about 1/2 hour from Chatham and I can give you directions on were to go


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

*A game*

Murdock we are trying to encourage the man and telling him to bring his "A" game to shoot with Araz now you want him to shoot with the "b" team


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

*Andy*



#1 Hogger said:


> Murdock we are trying to encourage the man and telling him to bring his "A" game to shoot with Araz now you want him to shoot with the "b" team


I don't play second fiddle to anyone. Especially people shorter than me


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2007)

Hogger
The Bow Shop is almost 2 1/2 hours away from Chatham, why would you make the man drive that far, when he can drive 45min to my house, or, (gulp), Murdock can take him to Dover Rod & Gun 15min away. Lambton-Kent Archers is close by as well for some outdoor shooting while the weather is still good, Northforker, just make sure you get in touch with Murdock first so he can get you access to the grounds, we rent the property and the landowner checks it on a regular basis.
Go to www.oaa-archery.on.ca to get a quick list of archery tournaments that are coming up, but you will need to get a Tournament Guide to get the maps. Definately send Murdock or I a PM and we'll hook you up with places to shoot in the area. I have a small 20yd indoor range in my garage, and 600 feet behind my house that I have marked out to 90m.
If you are interested in FITA shooting, our provincial champs are being held in Sault Ste.Marie (about 7 hrs away) Sept. 8 & 9 that you are welcome to come and shoot at, although there is no guest category, they may be able to make an exception for you. I Bow 2, and Dave Barnsdale are scheduled to be there along with some others from their area of da U.P. The more the merrier.


----------



## Northforker (Oct 11, 2004)

Thanks guys,

I'll bring the equipment back up after Labor Day and look you guys up. I saw a place called Wortman's in Chatham, they probably have an OAA schedule or I'll get it online.


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

Northforker said:


> Thanks guys,
> 
> I'll bring the equipment back up after Labor Day and look you guys up. I saw a place called Wortman's in Chatham, they probably have an OAA schedule or I'll get it online.


The place is called Wortners. He dosen't have much in the way of archery. If you need any gunsmithing done or have any questions on firearms George and Peter are guys you wan to talk to.

There is any archery shop in Wallacebug called G and K. They can take care of your archery needs.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

When you go to Wortners, don't expect for anyone to be helpful or to give you more than a one word answer. Sorry, but I had to tell you that since you brought up Wortners. 
It may be a little bit of a drive (45 min) out of Chatam, but Archers Nook has got to be the best/most complete archery store in the area. You will not regret going there. 
Also, it sounds like you are going to be around if we have another T.I.T. shoot. We held it at the 'Nook last year and hopefully will again around the Christmas timeframe. Hopefully the timing won't be messed with too bad from last year. Good times and would make for a great meet and greet and some friendly competition if your into spots.


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

cath8r said:


> When you go to Wortners, don't expect for anyone to be helpful or to give you more than a one word answer. Sorry, but I had to tell you that since you brought up Wortners.
> It may be a little bit of a drive (45 min) out of Chatam, but Archers Nook has got to be the best/most complete archery store in the area. You will not regret going there.
> Also, it sounds like you are going to be around if we have another T.I.T. shoot. We held it at the 'Nook last year and hopefully will again around the Christmas timeframe. Hopefully the timing won't be messed with too bad from last year. Good times and would make for a great meet and greet and some friendly competition if your into spots.


I know George at Wortner's well ( he is the owner) and he is always nice to mw every time I am in there you must have doen something to piss him off. But I come to expect that from you so it's par for the course


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Hey Matty, its not just me. Everyone I know that goes there tells me the same thing.
I'm sure he's a alright guy to you but can he afford not to be? Full time working, live at home spendaholics that are a gun/bow nuts don't exactly grow on tree's you know.
Your every proshop owners dream client!


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

cath8r said:


> Hey Matty, its not just me. Everyone I know that goes there tells me the same thing.
> I'm sure he's a alright guy to you but can he afford not to be? Full time working, live at home spendaholics that are a gun/bow nuts don't exactly grow on tree's you know.
> Your every proshop owners dream client!


This is just the word on the street in Dresden. Wortners mail order gunsmithing is what pays the bills. The retail side is just there. Maybe he need to work on his people skills but for my money any thing that you need to know or done to a gun George is the Man hands down


----------

